# What is this?



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What is this and how to kill in a horse paddock?


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Baby pigweed???? Amaranth?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Could be spiny sourdock. Can you get a picture of the whole plant?

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll try to get more pics, that's all he had with him. I don't recognize it (that's not saying much, BTW  ).

Larry


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

If that is a branch that lies flat across the ground. I'd guess PROSTRATE PIGWEED.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Appears to be a type of Spurge. It is moving around the country at supersonic speed. Spotted Spurge has become common here in only 5-6 years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Went over to his place took a few pics, only about 6" off the ground. I ask do you brush hog this? Yeah now and then. Then I looked closer, seems the tops are cut off. The underside of the stems are green even. We had a frost yesterday. Hmmm, found one bigger plant. Seems to look like the bottom of what we call Lambsquarter, now that I seen more of the plant. He'll need to wait for spring to control it too.

Thanks all,

Larry


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Not prostrate pigweed then, that stuff doesn't get taller than 2-3 inches around here. Hope you get it solved.

Thanks for showing the pictures.

Troy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://turf.purdue.edu/prostrate-spurge/

Regards, Mike


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

is it purslan?


----------

